# Houston Fire Dept Fishing Classic!!!



## txmade81 (Nov 9, 2009)

Any late fees will be waived for 2coolers. Come out and support us!!!


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

If my boat is out of the shop ill be in it


----------



## corks and croakers (Dec 12, 2011)

When is it? And where? And how much? And payout?


----------

